# ATI Tool forgets fan settings, after resuming from a suspend(S3)



## KarlMorley (Jul 23, 2005)

I am using the ATI Tool to reduce the fan noise of my X800 XL through the Fan Control option. I set the option ‘Dynamic based on GPU temperature’ and change the first setting  below 65C to 19%. This is great and even stopped me from returning my video card due to the original noise. If I switch the computer off & on the ATI Tool correctly resets the fan speed, but if I put the computer into a suspend mode(S3) and later resume, the ATITool resets the fan speed back to the original software defaults 54% . Is anyone else having this problem ? 

My setup is:
Windows XP SP2
Shuttle SN95G5V2
Connect 3D X800 XL
ATI Tool Version 0.24
ATI Catayst 5.6


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 23, 2005)

config your fan setting and then shutdown your computer and start it back up the try it


----------



## KarlMorley (Jul 23, 2005)

Try that doesn't work, reinstalled the software and tried again still doesn't work. I have now got this working with an alternative software called 'ATI Tray Tools'. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## IsaacS (Aug 21, 2005)

KarlMorley said:
			
		

> I am using the ATI Tool to reduce the fan noise of my X800 XL through the Fan Control option. I set the option ‘Dynamic based on GPU temperature’ and change the first setting  below 65C to 19%. This is great and even stopped me from returning my video card due to the original noise. If I switch the computer off & on the ATI Tool correctly resets the fan speed, but if I put the computer into a suspend mode(S3) and later resume, the ATITool resets the fan speed back to the original software defaults 54% . Is anyone else having this problem ?
> 
> My setup is:
> Windows XP SP2
> ...



I also have this problem and have posted a thread about it.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2005)

this is a known issue and is caused by the catalyst drivers .. the next version of atitool changes a lot of internals, i'll try to get it fixed


----------

